
Botworld: A cellular automaton for studying self-modifying agents - cristoperb
https://github.com/machine-intelligence/Botworld
======
gwern
LW discussion:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/k1o/botworld_a_cellular_automaton_fo...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/k1o/botworld_a_cellular_automaton_for_studying/)

------
zoba
So I cloned and installed it... And I'm running the example. However, I'm
really not sure what I'm looking at here.
[http://i.imgur.com/xMkV1Qg.png](http://i.imgur.com/xMkV1Qg.png)

Can anyone explain?

~~~
So8res
Author here. The display library has recently been updated -- try updating and
running again, it should make a bit more sense.

Also, refer to this post:
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/k5u/exploring_botworld/](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/k5u/exploring_botworld/)
for both an explanation of what we find Botworld useful for and some
documentation for how to write Botworld programs and interpret displayed
Botworld grids.

~~~
icefox
Including a screenshot in the readme would be nice btw.

------
Lambdanaut
It's a good step in the right direction. I can't wait to see the robot parts
broken down further.

